# Radon 29er Titanium!



## Deleted342383 (26. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe inzwischen zwei ZR Race's. Ein 26er und ein 29er aus dem letzten Jahr mit dem unlackierten Rahmen!
Seit dem ich den 29er habe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Titan Bike zuzulegen.
Ich denke ein 29er Hardtail mit XT Austattung um die 2000€ wäre für Radon doch machbar, oder?


----------



## drusus (26. April 2015)

Ich nehme eins aus Holz, wenn machbar...was für Fragen hier gestellt werden...manmanman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2015)

Radon-Titanuim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe inzwischen zwei ZR Race's. Ein 26er und ein 29er aus dem letzten Jahr mit dem unlackierten Rahmen!
> Seit dem ich den 29er habe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Titan Bike zuzulegen.
> Ich denke ein 29er Hardtail mit XT Austattung um die 2000€ wäre für Radon doch machbar, oder?


Habe leider keinen Lieferrand für ein Titan Bike von guter Qualität in den mengen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## lordbritannia (28. April 2015)

Ich würde gerne mit 25 in Rente gehen, natürlich bei vollem Rentenausgleich. Und den Weltfrieden. Und 5kg Räder aus Gold für 3€....... WTF?


----------



## Deleted342383 (28. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Habe leider keinen Lieferrand für ein Titan Bike von guter Qualität in den mengen.  Gruß Bodo


Vielleicht in Zukunft als Limited Edition für treue Kunden oder zum 25. Jubiläum!
Schade, dass ich Radon damals noch nicht kannte, als Titan Bikes im Angebot waren. Die Teile von damals sehen richtig edel aus!
Frohes und entspanntes Schaffen wünsche ich euch


----------



## Aalex (29. April 2015)

2000 is völlig utopisch und mit XT auf keinen Fall realisierbar. 

titan ist nicht zwingend billiger geworden in den letzten jahren und wer titan will hat in der regel auch die kohle dafür und weiß das material zu schätzen. Titan ist auch eine spur weit etwas elitäres, was man nicht unbedingt vom versender kauft.


----------

